# Is My Mouse Dying?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an agouti doe, and when I first got her she was very healthy and active. I have had her for about half the year now and recently she has lost significant weight and feels almost as if she is made of air. She walks with a hunch and makes an odd noise that sounds almost like a dog whining. I think she used to have respiratory issues she caught from another one of my mice and I gave her Baytril, but now all of my other mice are healthy except her. Her appetite and attitude are still the same though. Could she be dying? She feels and looks very frail.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If the mouse has a hunched back it is in pain is there any chance you could get this mouse killed? Like have you killed mice before because this mouse is in significant pain


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had to euthanize a mouse before, but I would really prefer not to have to do that again if there's any other option. I have posted some pictures of her so maybe you could tell me if you know what's wrong with her or if there's anything I can do for her?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I can tell that she is dying, she seems to be literally withering away. Taking her to a vet isn't really worth it because my vet has very little knowledge of mice. Is there anything I can feed her that might boost her health? I tried giving her some medicine I had but she just left it on her fur to dry and didn't take it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's just the beginning of the natural and inevitable end.Nothing to be done other than the obvious quiet ,comfort and warmth that you would provide for any pet.


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe my mouse is going through the same thing. Hunched back and weight loss, but he is still eating and he will run on his wheel so I am making his living as comfortable as I can.


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

tillyandapril said:


> I can tell that she is dying, she seems to be literally withering away. Taking her to a vet isn't really worth it because my vet has very little knowledge of mice. Is there anything I can feed her that might boost her health? I tried giving her some medicine I had but she just left it on her fur to dry and didn't take it.


Just give her lots of TLC and warmth. You can try giving her plain yogurt, just a little, but since she's nearing the end, just give whatever she'll take. My Lewis, when she was nearing the end, would only eat her favorite pretzel like treats and I let her.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I was going to give her some plain greek yogurt but it's not lowfat so I'll have to go get some. I tried offering some boiled eggs but no one would try them. Should I quarantine her or is she okay to stay with her cagemates? She has been living with the others for awhile and no one else has gotten sick.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you have a infa red heat lamp or heating pad? I think this could help her recover greatly.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have neither of those, but I made her an enclosed hammock that she and the other mice stuffed full of tissue so it should be pretty warm.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you feel she is in pain there is a way you can cull her nicely while watching her.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Her health has improved, I have started keeping a heater on in the room when I am home and I recently switched my mouse diet to something healthier, so hopefully she continues to get better.


----------

